# HP PSC 1410 all-in-one "door open" error



## amz1233 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi, I have a HP PSC1410 all-in-one printer that I inherited from a friend. It won't print as it thinks a door is open. The front door is closed. I do not appear to have a back door. I am now thinking there is supposed to be one. If that is the problem, is there anyway to override the sensor so it thinks it is closed? The printer CAN print. It randomly decided to print a page that says "to get the best quality, follow the steps using this sheet" in 9 langauges. The error message is on the computer, with no corresponding number. The printer is flashing "check print cartride although the ink is new and in place correctly (I've cehcked it multiple times) Thanks!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

The HP PSC1410 All-in-one printer has a door on the rear panel which allows access for clearing paper-jams and debris. There is a full user guide in PDF format here:
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00364973.pdf


----------

